
Azure Repos – unlimited, cloud-hosted private Git repos for your project - pritambarhate
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/devops/repos/
======
pritambarhate
Though Azure Dev Ops was discussed elsewhere, the unlimited private Git repos
part was not really discussed.

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/azure/devops/repos/git/limi...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/azure/devops/repos/git/limits?view=vsts)

The limit of 10GB per repo is pretty generous.

However, the pricing page ([https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/pricing/details/devops/azu...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/pricing/details/devops/azure-devops-services/)) doesn't mention unlimited
private repos. It just mentions unlimited public repos.

It would be great if any of the Azure people on Hacker News can clarify if
private repos are indeed free or not!

Also, are free private repos limited to only 5 members or unlimited number of
project members are allowed to access the free private git repos?

